# Get a certificate frm Mozilla for downloading FF3



## DNA_Uncut (Dec 8, 2006)

http://www.spreadfirefox.com/en-US/worldrecord/certificate_form


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I just printed mine! :up:

Peace...


----------

